# KSport Coilover Question



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> Having KSport coilovers installed on my diesel tomorrow. My question is about the damper settings. Not looking to significantly firm up my ride characteristics. Want a nice factory-like ride. Where should I set the dampers initially? I have Pedders coilovers on my ECO that my son now uses. I had those set at +10 off full soft, IIRC. Thanks.



I can't help answer your question, but I would certainly be interested in hearing you opinion of them once you get them properly installed, adjusted, and you get to try them out.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

start at a happy medium. if it has 10 clicks start at 5 and work from there. or go 8 of 10 stiff and work till its soft enought to bear daily


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You should be the one telling us were your happy medium is. When setting up coils on a FWD car I would recommend starting full soft up front and full stiff in the rear than move them towards eachother based on your desired comfort level.

Are they progressive springs and is the shock a mono tube design?
Typically coilovers with a ton of adjustments arent super accurate nor are the typically noticable between clicks.

On a FWD you want lower spring rates and lower stiffness on the front and harshest in the rear to help push the rear around which helps with understeer push and to create more of a neutral balance. However different people like different suspension characteristics based on how you want the car to react. 

Coil overs help with the adjustablility however what is super important is getting the alignment right after you install. Make sure you get it corner weight balanced.


----------

